# OT: Kekai's Advice Column



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll try and start some activity in here. Like asking questions to Dirk on nba.com, you can ask me for advice, and I'll give you advice for anything you need. Sticky maybe G-Force, if a lot of people ask me for advice. :biggrin:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

If you were confronted with an angry little person (you know, a dwarf), what would you do?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> If you were confronted with an angry little person (you know, a dwarf), what would you do?


Depends if he has a gun or weapon. If he didn't I would just try to solve it verbally. If he doesn't listen, just ignore him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Amare Stoudemire, a jewish guy, and a rabbi walk into a bar [complete joke]


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Amare Stoudemire, a jewish guy, and a rabbi walk into a bar [complete joke]


The Jewish guy and Rabbi say they will beat Amare in basketball.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

If you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Main Man said:


> If you could have any super power, what would it be?


I would want the power to flly. It would get me places really fast and not have to wait in all this damn traffic thats coming here to Hawai'i! lol


----------

